
No alcohol, no coffee for 15 months. This is what happened - Sealy
https://medium.com/desk-of-van-schneider/no-alcohol-no-coffee-for-15-months-this-is-what-happened-1a2d052be9e7#.8j43wvt7i
======
Sealy
> Coffee always made me stressed out.

Does coffee really increase stress?

~~~
Albright
It does for me if I have it in excess; say, more than 30 ounces of coffee in
one morning. If I drink coffee or other caffeine sources too late in the
evening and then can't get to sleep when I want to, that's stressful too.

